# Alcohol, tobacco more harmful than cannabis, LSD, ecstasy.



## playstopause (Mar 23, 2007)

We are so hypocrite about this. Don't you think?

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/afp/070323/world/britain_health_smoking


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 23, 2007)

I agree. If we're going to permit people to use and abuse alcohol and tobacco, why not marijuana? If you're going to let people fry brain cells at least let them have some options.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 23, 2007)

Damn right!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 24, 2007)

"Drugs Are bad, Mkay."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 24, 2007)

It's total nonsense. I have zero desire for weed or drugs of any kind, but telling grown-ass adults they can die of tobacco cancer sticks, can fucking get sloshed (and by proxy wipe out a mom with 3 kids, or beat their wife, or God knows what else alcohol induces people to do), but they can't smoke an herb that makes you happy?


----------



## Michael (Mar 24, 2007)

I know, I mean how often do you hear about someone assulting, raping or starting fights while stoned? But it happens so much with alcohol. I don't see why marijuana is illegal, alcohol causes most of the violence, etc.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 24, 2007)

Mawdyson said:


> I know, I mean how often do you hear about someone assulting, raping or starting fights while stoned? But it happens so much with alcohol. I don't see why marijuana is illegal, alcohol causes most of the violence, etc.



SHit, most people just kinda sit there and stare. I remember seeing a commercial where a kid said "Geez, you get stoned once and then drive a car into a bakery and people treat you like a criminal."
I was like "Yeah, fucking right. You probably got stoned, and looked at the fridge for a good hour or so." People dont go out most of the time. They just kinda chill and eat fritos.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 24, 2007)

And laugh at TV shows.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 24, 2007)

like C-Span.


----------



## Drew (Mar 24, 2007)

Though, on the bright side, I can't recall ever getting drunk and being afraid the giant purple snowflakes were going to get me...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 24, 2007)

It's true unfortunately. OK, it's generally pretty widely acknowledged that if you overdo the herb it can cause psychological damage, but you can do just as much damage to your brain via excessive drinking, so it's still a serious double-standard, and it's much harder to do that with weed than it is with booze.


----------



## Leon (Mar 24, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> It's total nonsense. I have zero desire for weed or drugs of any kind, but telling grown-ass adults they can die of tobacco cancer sticks, can fucking get sloshed (and by proxy wipe out a mom with 3 kids, or beat their wife, or God knows what else alcohol induces people to do), but they can't smoke an herb that makes you happy?



+1

it comes down to money. brewing your own beer is harder than just buying it. growing your own pot is fucking easy.


----------



## leatherface2 (Mar 24, 2007)

i love america


----------



## playstopause (Mar 26, 2007)

Leon said:


> +1
> 
> it comes down to money. brewing your own beer is harder than just buying it. growing your own pot is fucking easy.



 Damn right!


----------



## Mastodon (Mar 26, 2007)

I was around some stoner friends while they were stoned for the first time Friday.

It was hillarious, I honestly think they couldn't have harmed a fly. All they did was sit around and say really silly things.

I'd much rather be around a stoned friend than a drunk friend. With a stoned friend you get to laugh but with a drunk you have to worry about preventing them from harming themselves (or someone else).


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Mastodon said:


> I was around some stoner friends while they were stoned for the first time Friday.
> 
> It was hillarious, I honestly think they couldn't have harmed a fly. All they did was sit around and say really silly things.
> 
> I'd much rather be around a stoned friend than a drunk friend. With a stoned friend you get to laugh but with a drunk you have to worry about preventing them from harming themselves (or someone else).



+1

I'm a lot more comfortable around my stoned friends then my drunk friends...



> +1
> 
> it comes down to money. brewing your own beer is harder than just buying it. growing your own pot is fucking easy.



 so true!


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 30, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> like C-Span.





I can't see why marijuana hasn't been legalized. The government makes so much money through the sale and consumption of alcohol. Marijuana seems like another potential industry the government could easily capitalize upon.


----------



## playstopause (Mar 30, 2007)

^
Very well put! Exactly what i think. 
They would have much more money to do prevention for drug abuse, ('cause unfortunatly, some people can't deal with even the lightest drugs and can't help themselves from taking it). More money for treatment, more for education on the subject, more money for quality control of the drugs, etc.

Nobody will ever be able to stop people from taking drugs.
So you might as well want to install a least some kind of "control" around it (like alcohol).


----------



## MetalMike (Mar 30, 2007)

Exactly. Regulation is a much more plausible goal than the outright banning of a particular item. However, in this case the substance was illegal for so long that any action the government takes to change that fact would be frowned upon as extremist. Unfortunately, politics run the elements of this country that are best left governed by reason and common sense.


----------



## Crucified (Apr 1, 2007)

you have slightly less danger of say cancer or respitory problems with weed than cigarettes. However, any time, ANY TIME, you are inhaling smoke or a substance other than air, its not going to be good for you. I personally smoke weed but i'm not going to be the one to say its better than cigarettes for you. Extacsy when done in large amounts over time will cause pinprick holes in your brain as well as change the way your brain accepts and sends the signals to your other bodily functions. It is a bad drugs to do lots of. If you want to find out about drugs and their actual effects on your body and mind go to www.hyperreal.org.


----------



## Murder Soul (Apr 1, 2007)

www.erowid.org is a better source.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 3, 2007)

I think that for the goverment it's better that weed it's illegal, because they win a lot of money with it.

IMHO, the weed it's the "best" drug, it's not addictive and you can't die consuming it.

Come on, call me stoner, but it's the only safe drug.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 3, 2007)

I didn't know ecstacy was so relatively harmless.


----------



## noodles (Apr 3, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> I didn't know ecstacy was so relatively harmless.



Well, everyone ignores the fact that ecstasy is cut with heroin or cocaine. Nothing harmless about that.


----------



## Shawn (Apr 3, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I think that for the goverment it's better that weed it's illegal, because they win a lot of money with it.
> 
> IMHO, the weed it's the "best" drug, it's not addictive and you can't die consuming it.
> 
> Come on, call me stoner, but it's the only safe drug.





I've still haven't heard of anything terrible happening from smoking marijuana but it seems as though alcohol causes alot of shit.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 3, 2007)

That's it. Society in general is just being really hypocrite about this.
The stuff we know and we're sitting on because of our indifference's confort.
Some people decided long ago "what's good" and "what's not good" and we're still obeying to old concepts.

The old priciples stays but times have changed.
We're so slow sometimes...


----------



## fathead (Apr 3, 2007)

skinhead said:


> I think that for the goverment it's better that weed it's illegal, because they win a lot of money with it.



Yep, they can use it in different ways to make money. And they don't want anyone thinking too far out of the box.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 3, 2007)

Shawn said:


> I've still haven't heard of anything terrible happening from smoking marijuana but it seems as though alcohol causes alot of shit.



Thanks, Shawn.

Yes, alcohol it's really a shit, it's tasy, like other drug, but it's very dangerous. You can have a lot of bad things related with alcohol, you can ever die, because alcohol causes a thing called cirrocis (here in Argentina), it's when you drink so much, and the alcohol starts to make some cuts into the liver, and it's irreparable. It's a pain in the ass.

I think that the worl with legal marijuana (Maria Juana) prevent a lot of fights, kills and wars too.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Apr 7, 2007)

the only real reason that weed is illegal is because of durring the great depression the govt. wanted to get rid of the mexicans coming into the u.s. or some bullshit. its fucking stupid. i smoke, but thats all i do. and i'm sure if you ate weed then it wouldnt be as bad for you as unhaling it. they should just fucking legalize it already cause its a different world now and things have drasticly changed from back then.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree that alcohol and tobacco is far more dangerous than weed but no fucking way in hell are they more dangerous than ecstacy. Plenty of young healthy kids have died of heartattacks and even dehydration as a result of ecstacy. Plenty of young healthy kids have died of heartattacks and even dehydration as a result of ecstacy. I read this whole report on the dangers of ecstacy that most of the kids popping these pills are completely unaware of. Shit, I kid you not here but I have a friend that was at a club a few years back and a girl on E collapsed and died right near him! The paramedics came and tried to revive her but she was dead and unable to be saved. Of course, there are far more deaths to alcohol and tobacco but they are also millionsX the amount of people consuming those than using ecstacy. Also, it's not the drug itself that usually kills it's the persons actions while on the pill so as dehyrdation, overexertion, or even water intoxication. Being ecstacy is used mostly in club/party like environments this factors in heavily.


Rev.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 7, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> I agree that alcohol and tobacco is far more dangerous than weed but no fucking way in hell are they more dangerous than ecstacy. *Plenty of young healthy kids have died of heartattacks and even dehydration as a result of ecstacy*.
> 
> 
> Rev.



Do you have evidence to back up your "plenty" comment? The numbers I've seen are ridiculously low. If I recall, its in double digits per year.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 7, 2007)

Done some more reading... according to most UK studies the number of deaths per million users is ridiculously low for Ecstacy users. Hmmm, maybe I was wrong then. My bad.


Rev.


----------



## Grom (Apr 7, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Done some more reading... according to most UK studies the number of deaths per million users is ridiculously low for Ecstacy users. Hmmm, maybe I was wrong then. My bad.
> 
> 
> Rev.



That's sadly not saying that we won't see the first really bad consequences in the years to come ... Cheap chemicals have never been harmless. Never.


----------



## Rev2010 (Apr 7, 2007)

Grom said:


> That's sadly not saying that we won't see the first really bad consequences in the years to come



Exactly. In some of the reading I came across they noted a lot of drug related deaths and hospital visits have occured also from drugs that are tainted/mixed with other drugs. Even weed can be dusted with other drugs.


Rev.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 7, 2007)

Rev2010 said:


> Exactly. In some of the reading I came across they noted a lot of drug related deaths and hospital visits have occured also from drugs that are tainted/mixed with other drugs. Even weed can be dusted with other drugs.
> Rev.



That's what bad with the fact that drugs are not controlled.
People used to die too, back in the days of the (alcohol) prohibition because they were buying cheap stuff, mixed with you-don't-know-what so it can be produced very cheaply.

If we had some kind of control over the drugs, it would also mean having a quality control of some sort. Like i said in a previous post, nobody will ever be able to stop people from taking drugs. So you might wanna prevail and offer drugs that aren't mixed with stupid stuff (because what criminal drug sellers want is profit, no matter what. They don't give a fuck about people).

We could at least prevent some people (of course, not all of them) from having fatal consequence because they just took something that was mixed with other chemicals and/or strong drugs and did not have a clue about it.


----------



## Grom (Apr 7, 2007)

Here in France we can find some really cheap "cannabis resin" (I don't know the english term for that, but we call it "shit" ... that's saying a lot) made in countries such as Marocco, etc. Some analyses proved you could find everything in that, from engine oil to even worse stuff. Homegrown = way to go if you don't want to be screwed.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 7, 2007)

^

Yeah, we have that stuff too here. We just call it "résine" (resin).
Homegrown is really safe, of course, but still illegal (unless you live deep in the woods, chances of getting caught are non-existent) so you might wanna buy your stuff from someone you know well and trust.


----------



## Grom (Apr 7, 2007)

Exactly. It's not easy to find this kind of friends, though ... But it is in the North of France, . The Netherlands are only a 3 hours' drive from here ...

This being said, legalizing it would improve the quality, but look at all the chemicals found in a simple "government-approved" cig ...


----------



## playstopause (Apr 7, 2007)

Grom said:


> Exactly. It's not easy to find this kind of friends, though ... But it is in the North of France, . The Netherlands are only a 3 hours' drive from here ...



North of France... i thought you meant "la banlieue nord", someplace like Sarcelles...  

But no, Viva Amsterdam! 
I went twice and everytime it feels like i'm in heaven...
This town is really "a world in itself".



> This being said, legalizing it would improve the quality, but look at all the chemicals found in a simple "government-approved" cig ...



 True. Let's say it would just be "better".


----------



## Grom (Apr 7, 2007)

playstopause said:


> North of France... i thought you meant "la banlieue nord", someplace like Sarcelles...



No fucking way ! This is the last place I would live in ...  



playstopause said:


> But no, Viva Amsterdam !
> I went twice and everytime it feels like i'm in heaven...
> This town is really "a world in itself".



That's for sure ... A trip in Amsterdam is always a great experience. Sadly, I never manage to remember half of what I do there  ... On a more serious side, people in this town (and country) are amazingly free and enjoying that. "Carpe diem", you would say.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 16, 2007)

Damnit April 20th is comming and I've got no herb or any moey for it either. LEGALIZE IT!!


----------



## playstopause (Apr 16, 2007)

^

What's with april 20th?


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 16, 2007)

Wikipedia said:


> Origins and Observances
> 
> It is widely accepted that in the early 1970s, a group of teenagers at San Rafael High School in San Rafael, California used to meet every day after school at 4:20 p.m. to smoke marijuana at the Louis Pasteur statue.[2] [3] Many cannabis users continue to observe 4:20 as a time to smoke communally. By extension April 20 ("4/20" in U.S. dating shorthand) has evolved into a counterculture holiday, where people gather to celebrate and consume cannabis. [4] [5]
> 
> ...


----------



## playstopause (Apr 16, 2007)

^



I knew about the time but not about the date!
Good to know


----------



## Snake Doctor (Apr 21, 2007)

I personally disagree about weed, in certain personalities it can bring out the worst in people and long term use can definitely cause serious psychological damage.

Case in point, back in high school I had a good friend who had 2 brothers who i also got along quite well with. One brother started seriously getting into the pot, this got progressively worse over the period of 2-3 years until it got to the point where the mother couldn't deal with him any longer he was in and out of home for a while until enough was enough. His grandparents took him in and gave him a place to live and supported him for a while.

One day he was asked to do something in the garden (mow the lawn if i remember) and in the process found a reasonable quantity of weed killer/garden spray in the garage and concluded from this that his grandparents intented to use this to poison him and proceeded to stab them both to death with the nearest pair of scissors (may have been i knife, it was a while ago).

He now currently resides in a high security mental institution and will do so for the remainder of his days.This was a person who to me always seemed like a normal person and a good bloke before his excessive marijuana use.

That is a %100 non exaggerated (and extremely sad imo) story that, deeply affected our school community at the time.

Thats the main reason marijuana doesn't interest me (not that it probably would anyway, rather have a beer personally).Depending on your personality pot can have a very negative and draining affect on your life, I hardly think you could say the same about cigarettes,from my personal experience i would conclude that drugs have a far greater potential to ruin lives than alcohol and tobacco.

So yeah, take from that what you will.


----------



## fathead (Apr 21, 2007)

That is one sad screwed up story. But I think alcohol could be considered as dangerous or more so than pot. Pot does affect some people mentally in a negative way. But there are far more people getting drunk and crashing their cars into a family of four than there are potheads going crazy with scissors.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 21, 2007)

Snake Doctor said:


> ...from my personal experience i would conclude that drugs have a far greater potential to ruin lives than alcohol and tobacco.
> So yeah, take from that what you will.



Your personnal experience interferes with facts here.
It doesn't mean it's not valid though, as individuals react differently to different drugs.

I've been surrounded by people who smokes weed since i'm 13 and myself, i've been smoking since that age and i've never, never heard such stories. And honestly, i live in a world surrounded by drugs (in work in the film and music industry). Cocaine, alcohol, pills problems : ok. Lots of that. Weed? N-e-v-e-r.

But like i said : it doesn't mean it doesn't happen. 
But i'll have to agree with Fathead here : imo, alcohol does much more damage. His example of car accidents is pretty to the point and is one among many.


----------



## Mastodon (Apr 21, 2007)

Snake Doctor said:


> I personally disagree about weed, in certain personalities it can bring out the worst in people and long term use can definitely cause serious psychological damage.
> 
> Case in point, back in high school I had a good friend who had 2 brothers who i also got along quite well with. One brother started seriously getting into the pot, this got progressively worse over the period of 2-3 years until it got to the point where the mother couldn't deal with him any longer he was in and out of home for a while until enough was enough. His grandparents took him in and gave him a place to live and supported him for a while.
> 
> ...



That sounds like alot more was going on there than just marijuana. Also, tobacco and alcohol are classified as drugs.


----------



## Bobby (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow

Stoned to the bone at the moment. My Doctor says if it helps with stress go for it. 

Steve Vai - The Ultra Zone <never sounded better 


I'm really digging this board. Not as much flaming as I suspected from this thread. I can really dig that.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 21, 2007)

^

Hey, we're guitar players... 



 +1 on the open-mindness of this forum. (Chris  Let's all smoke a big one in his honor... )


----------



## anon23094 (Apr 24, 2007)

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> What's with april 20th?



I also heard that 420 has to do with the police code in the U.S., meaning 420 would be something having to do with a person with marijuana or something similiar...I'm not 100% sure though.


----------

